# Dell Inspiron 1525 Laptop - Freezing Constantly



## geekology (Mar 1, 2009)

Good afternoon!

I seem to be having some problems with my Dell Inspiron 1525 notebook. It has Vista SP1 32-bit OS. This started about 2 weeks ago. If I keep the notebook in constant use, in other words surfing the net, using a wordprocessor or doing something on the computer it functions fine. However, if I walk away from it for more than 5 minutes; when I come back and click anything I get the dreaded little "waiting/thinking" icon and than the screen fades to white. 

When it does this I can't access the task manager (cntrl+alt+delete) and I can't boot it down. I have been forced to boot it down manually which I know is not a good thing. 

I tried re-installing and repairing and it results in the same thing. I'm rather annoyned. 

3 gb Ram
Intel Pent. Processor Dual CPU T2390 @ 1.86 ghz 1.87 ghz
136 GB Hard-drive

What other information would be useful to help me with this issue?

Thank you in advance. :normal:


----------



## crazyman07 (Mar 2, 2009)

Is your laptop getting hot.
If it is, then your laptop is getting overheated.

To fix that buy a laptop cooler it should do the trick.


----------



## geekology (Mar 1, 2009)

Good morning CrazyMan - Thank you for the reply however, no I have checked to make sure it wasn't overheating when this happens. It doesn't seem to be. 

It did it again last evening - I set the virus scan to run and automatically shut down the computer when it was done. I woke up this morning and everything was frozen. The computer simply would not respond to anything. I was forced again to manually shut it down.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

d/load and run the h/drive makers diognostic utility on the h/drive

http://www.tacktech.com/display.cfm?ttid=287

see if there is anything listed in the error logs at the time of the freeze


----------



## crazyman07 (Mar 2, 2009)

try scanning in safemode.

Turn off your computer and start pressing F8.
Keep pressing it till you get a screen thats in black and white

Use your keyboard arrows to scroll down to Safe Mode and press enter.

It may take sometime to load.


----------



## vipin_gupta (Apr 5, 2008)

It seems that your computer hard drive has gone bad. It is a know issue with Inspiron comptuer 1525. Please run these diags on your computer and if they fail with code 0142, 0142 or 0146, get the hard drive repalced from them.
Here are the steps-
Power off the computer, press and hold the Fn key and then while holding the "Fn", power up the laptop. It should start the diagnostics.


----------

